# Coffee amounts?



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

How many coffees is too many in a day, I've had 4 flat whites today which is a lot for me, I did start my day at 6.30am thanks to my 15 month old son


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

I try to limit it to no more than 4, which is difficult when dialling in several new espressos and filters.

JP


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hah! I know that feeling 0600hrs was reveille this morning, courtesy of my 22 month old feeling poorly. 'DaaaaDEEEEEE!'

Too much coffee? no expertise just the following observations.

1. bad headache? Either caffeine starvation or overload. See 2.

2. tiredness and feeling vague eg after tasting session = too much.

3. heart racing and anxious = definitely too much.

3. speaking nine to the dozen = probably too much at once, should wear off.

4. Persistent very dark urine = dehydration probably from drinking coffee in preference to water.

I typically drink four to six cups between 0630 and 1400. After that I prefer tea.

I've suffered all of the above in the past.

1. Visiting friends and abstaining from instant. (I just can't do it anymore.)

2. End of a training / tasting session with Glenn (yes, I'm a lightweight!)

3. Working 60 hours straight with only occasional naps (like something out of The Shining!)

4. Worked at place with a meeting culture. (I now carry big water bottle in my back pocket and am ruthless about ending meetings once purpose is met.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

This is a regular question which prompts members to post their daily consumption.

I am slightly puzzled by this, why does it matter how much one person drinks when tastes and caffeine tolerance obviously differ between individuals.

Ian


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Eyedee said:


> This is a regular question which prompts members to post their daily consumption.
> 
> I am slightly puzzled by this, why does it matter how much one person drinks when tastes and caffeine tolerance obviously differ between individuals.
> 
> Ian


OK, let's be more specific, then: 3 double shots is roughly the recommended daily limit of caffeine.

JP


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

I drink Rave Sparkling Decaff!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mine are always doubles


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Kman10 said:


> Mine are always doubles


Mine too - that is I was counting drinks not shots in my earlier post.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I was just wondering for future reference, I need the extra coffee to function at the min


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jjprestidge said:


> OK, let's be more specific, then: 3 double shots is roughly the recommended daily limit of caffeine.
> 
> JP


Says who? That's my minimum daily intake!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Daren said:


> Says who? That's my minimum daily intake!


Christ, that's my minimum morning intake!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Kman10 said:


> I need the extra coffee to function at the min


I hear that  it really does get easier.

At 22 months old my youngest is a delight - all smiles and wonder. I have to say I am looking forward to Christmas like never before in no small part because this will be the first he's fully aware of.

The power of blackout blinds should not be underestimated. We've used them for all three kids and they really work for extending sleeping times.

I shouldn't fret about caffeine intake for now provided you're staying hydrated. Better to drink too much good coffee than even one cup of instant.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm now doing 2 doubles on the  as cappuccino before leaving for work. Had 3 during the morning today and felt fine. Had a cracking little flat white at Freedom Coffee while out in Windsor today which got me on the 'on ramp' and then a can of Coke which pushed me over the edge and I hold it wholly responsible for the resultant jitters and anxiety.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

You should worry if you get like this...


----------



## Madtwinhead (Sep 11, 2014)

The 29g squeezed into my triple basket was enough when I used to do it, but don't worry don't do that anymore after good advice!!

But a 1000 jibberish words a minute was the result


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Caffeine RDA according to my doc is zero. So today I had 4 or 5 shots plus 2 litres of tea.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Good lord 29g?! Although I suppose me having 2 doubles is actually the equivalent of 36g but at least I split it over 2 cappas!

That's the thing about having zero for an RDA. Carte Blanche...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Looking back at post #13 may explain why I'm still posting gibberish at one twenty a.m. D'oh!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Anyone looked up the lethal dose lately?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Around 200mgs - somewhere in region of 100 cups - you're not proposing to try are you??


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Around 200mgs - somewhere in region of 100 cups - you're not proposing to try are you??


I recon I could do that - Man verses Espresso !

(maybe not)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Isn't that roughly what that muppet in America ordered in Clusterbucks on his birthday when you can order what you like without having to pay? Glenn posted it a while back. I'm sure it was about 100 shots. Doubt if he actually drank it though. Shame, I always like to see Darwinism in action. ..


----------

